# Anyone Else's Enrollment Going So Fast?



## gnome123 (17 Oct 2006)

OK i applied Oct 16Th.

Got Call Oct 17Th

Appointment for Medical, Interview & Aptitude is on Oct 18Th

Kinda happy it went this fast but still scaring myself about the Aptitude ha ha....
Anyone else's enrollment gone this fast before? just wondering  ???


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Oct 2006)

Run with it a good luck!


----------



## patrick666 (17 Oct 2006)

Well there have been a few changes in recruiting recently so that could be one of the reasons. What did you apply for?

Best of luck.


----------



## n00b (17 Oct 2006)

Mine has been quite surprising. I sent in my application on Oct 5th, received a call on Oct 10th, and had my interview on the 11th. I did not have to write the aptitude test, as I had writted it previously.

My medical is on the 28th, although I could have scheduled it for earlier. I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope that there are no hiccups there. The Captain who did the interview said that if there are no surprises with the medical I should be in Quebec by January.


----------



## gnome123 (17 Oct 2006)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> Well there have been a few changes in recruiting recently so that could be one of the reasons. What did you apply for?
> 
> Best of luck.



Infantry Soldier and Armour Soldier  ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Oct 2006)

both good choices


----------



## Klc (18 Oct 2006)

Alright... I'm giving them a call. Applied Sept 22, called them on friday and they said they would call yesterday.

Not complaining.. But come on. Same recruiting centre, both joining reg forces...  ;D

Somehow I get the feeling that if I had applied 10 days later.... Thats what I get for being in such a hurry to apply.

At least I know things are moving fast once they get going. Besides, this way I've got time to work on my pushups.


----------



## patrick666 (18 Oct 2006)

> Infantry Soldier and Armour Soldier



The Combat Arms are a good way to get in to the military quickly. Work hard, be safe and don't quit. 

Cheers,


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Oct 2006)

Klc said:
			
		

> Alright... I'm giving them a call. Applied Sept 22, called them on friday and they said they would call yesterday.
> 
> Not complaining.. But come on. Same recruiting centre, both joining reg forces...  ;D
> 
> ...



My understanding is the "new rules and ways" came into affect for all applicants on or after 01 Oct 06...

Hang in there...I have been waiting longer than you and I have over 17 years in now... 

(although, to clarify mine is a CT...its different)


----------



## rocker23 (18 Oct 2006)

I was merit listed as of Sept.  21st...  I have called the CFRC a couple times asking about the status of my application.  They told each time I will be getting "the call"  in a day or 2.  But still nothing yet...  Well hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## foxtwo (18 Oct 2006)

Mine is going through really fast through. Just a medical left


----------



## tlg (18 Oct 2006)

Mine went blazing fast. Now all that's left is for the medical disclosure forms to be received by CFRC Toronto.


----------



## Klc (19 Oct 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Hang in there...I have been waiting longer than you and I have over 17 years in now...



Not to rub it in...  ;D But I had first contact today.


----------



## squeeze (21 Oct 2006)

ah, that's not right. I applied on the 13th and I'm still waiting for a call. Mind you I did call to switch something on my application, and they kept saying they'd call back to verify the changes but never have. My application also hasn't shown up online either. The Sgt. said she was going on vacation but she'd put my application in anyways...hmmmm...what Recruiting Centre did you go to?


----------



## bravo2824 (22 Oct 2006)

I was suprised at the speed of mine. Handed in the papers sept.26th and did the aptitude, medical and interview on oct.19th just waiting for the call now  ;D


----------



## Kodiack99 (22 Oct 2006)

Dont want to sound negative but I had all my stuff done by March 19,didnt get the call until Oct but Ive been told the procss has sped up quite alot since then.Its best to call at least every 2 weeks so they know you are serious and it keeps your name fresh.


----------



## krystal (22 Oct 2006)

lol i had my app in for 4 years, and waiting and waiting ( had probs with pushups due to wrist issues) then next thing i know all my stuff got done in a week, i waited a week after being put on the merit list, and i am off to quebec on nov 5th. Getting sworn in this thursday 
Hurry up and wait lol


----------



## gnome123 (22 Oct 2006)

It's good i did get in so fast because i got to get to some medical forms filled out by my doctor and due to her clinic being busy i won't be getting the news from Ottawa for a month or two. Just more time to get fit...  ushup:


----------



## Link (23 Oct 2006)

I put my CT in 2 weeks ago and haven't heard anything yet.  I'm going reg inf and its kind of disheartening to hear and read all of the cries for more guys in the infantry, and here I am waiting to go there.  I don't get the deal with CT's taking longer than new recruits fresh off the streets.  It makes me consider getting out entirely and re-enrolling.  Oh well, I suppose all I can do is have patience.


----------



## krystal (23 Oct 2006)

It doesn't hurt to give them a call, thats what i did, just a friendly hey sorry to bother you but i was wondering how my app is going along?
Best of luck


----------



## officer.phil (28 Nov 2006)

I don't want to jynx my application speed but mine has been going through smoothly and quickly so far. I handed in my application on November 14th, got a callback two days later for my testing scheduling which was set at November 27th. Due to a few allergies I needed to get a few extra forms done for my medical, but after that....hopefully I will get a call back as soon as possible as I'm trying to make the BMQ course near the end of January 2007.


----------



## Link (4 Dec 2006)

Just an update to my previous post here.  I had my interview and medical (which was another interview) on 15 NOV, and two weeks later I got the call.  I'm going directly to DP1 INF at LFWA TC Wainwright, I will be Reg F on 20 DEC and in Wainwright on 08 JAN.  My transfer went faster than expected and PPCLI gave me more than I expected, hope its a good sign, super pumped, a little nervous I will admit, but thats normal.

Link


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (4 Dec 2006)

Link said:
			
		

> Just an update to my previous post here.  I had my interview and medical (which was another interview) on 15 NOV, and two weeks later I got the call.  I'm going directly to DP1 INF at LFWA TC Wainwright, I will be Reg F on 20 DEC and in Wainwright on 08 JAN.  My transfer went faster than expected and PPCLI gave me more than I expected, hope its a good sign, super pumped, a little nervous I will admit, but thats normal.
> 
> Link



Hey excellent news!  2 weeks...I guess no one can argue as to whether the CT process is being streamlined in cases where it can be...such as yours, a straight CT from Res to Reg Inf.

Best of luck


----------



## mysteriousmind (4 Dec 2006)

I must be the black sheep...as today december 4, it has been 328 days (minus 90 were I was not available due to my civilian job)


fast....ha (sarcastic laugh)  :crybaby:


----------



## te. crutch (5 Dec 2006)

start to finish, application to bmq was 17 days for me. was NOT expecting it to be that fast but i also didnt want to sit around waiting either. im glad it wored out that way and i hope you get there sooner rather than later. hang in there and good luck


----------



## Relics (8 Dec 2006)

It probably took me about a month to go through the actual application, interview, medical and aptitude. I've been told that my swearing in is on Tuesday and that's when I get my full kit.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Dec 2006)

Here we go again.......................


*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html


Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## herseyjh (9 Dec 2006)

I am happy to hear that the recruiting process -- for the most part -- seems to be going faster.  I am sure we have all heard of recruitment horror stories about people waiting a year plus (I think when I am done it will be over a year and a half).  I just wonder how many applicants the CF loose due to frustration.

I don't mean to date myself but when I first got into the CF it took a weekend.  I saw this poster 'Come join the reserves!' and went to the local armouries and by the next week I was getting my kit issued.  I just wish it was  like that this time around.  That was back in '88 and times have changed but it would be nice to have things move on a bit quicker.


----------



## mysteriousmind (9 Dec 2006)

well as for friday december 8 2006, It has been 332 days


back in 1999 When I applied CIC, took 14 months, 


I'm happy for people who are having much more succes for their enrolement...and seeing its going fast for them.

All tought I sure wish It would have been cool for me..but...hey its life and I have two choise...either I live with it and enventually ill be transfered or I just quit the process and live with regrets at some point of my life.  :-\


----------



## old man neri (9 Dec 2006)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> well as for friday december 8 2006, It has been 332 days



Over a year for my component transfer from res to reg, but at least I have course dates now.




> I'm happy for people who are having much more success for their enrollment...and seeing its going fast for them.



As am I, all the power to them.



> All though I sure wish It would have been cool for me..but...hey its life and I have two choices...either I live with it and eventually ill be transfered or I just quit the process and live with regrets at some point of my life.  :-\



My exact thoughts. Just wait it out my friend. Make the most of your waiting time as well. I got a nice job when I was waiting for my course start date. I made money, played with explosives, and now there are very few people in this country that know more about blasting than I do. Just make the most of it and keep your chin up.

Cheers.


----------



## JBP (9 Dec 2006)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> well as for friday december 8 2006, It has been 332 days
> 
> 
> back in 1999 When I applied CIC, took 14 months,
> ...




Have you maybe tried calling (harassing) them??? Be friendly, professional and polite, but stay on thier A$$es!!!... That seems to help!? Also what trade are you going for?


----------



## RCTRPRODO (10 Dec 2006)

This is for all you folks..FYI...The CF has been ordered to make job offers to 30% of all applicants within 5 days and another 40% within 30 days. Many roadblocks to inefficiency have been removed. In short, when you apply have a pen in one hand and a toothbrush in the other. Good Luck ya'll


----------



## officer.phil (13 Dec 2006)

RCTRPRODO said:
			
		

> This is for all you folks..FYI...The CF has been ordered to make job offers to 30% of all applicants within 5 days and another 40% within 30 days. Many roadblocks to inefficiency have been removed. In short, when you apply have a pen in one hand and a toothbrush in the other. Good Luck ya'll



Is this for ALL jobs? Not dependant on Reg or Res, trade of choice, etc.?


----------



## RCTRPRODO (13 Dec 2006)

The timelines apply mainly to Reg F. However, many of the roadblocks and slow downs that applied to Reg F also apply to Res F. The only other possible obstacle might the Reserve unit not having positions available or BMQ start dates.


----------



## mysteriousmind (13 Dec 2006)

> Have you maybe tried calling (harassing) them??? Be friendly, professional and polite, but stay on thier A$$es!!!... That seems to help!? Also what trade are you going for?



R031 Pte Joe

I'm writing this reply with a large smile....

Ive talk so many times with the CPL at the batallion were Im requesting a transfer, that I do not have to identified my self just by saying hello to him, he know who I am lol  ;D

The thing is...I applied on janurary 15 and told them it was a transfer...they told me...no CIC is considered to be nothing to Pres so you start your procedure from 0

wich I did...

on november 6 I signed my papers telling me I was enrolled...but after 2-3 days they called me to say they made a mistake and it was after all a transfer....duh!

SO they had to transfer my file to a Military career treatment center (not sure of the term in english but in french it is CTCM) and they had to request a Verification of past service (VESA in French). 

Now today (december 13th) they called me to re-schedule and new interview telling that they could not get my interview report from the RC. So probably that next wensday I should have a good idea of what is hapening with my transfer.


----------



## JBP (14 Dec 2006)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> R031 Pte Joe
> 
> I'm writing this reply with a large smile....
> 
> ...



Well, either way that sounds like good news that they're figuring it out and at least your file is moving forward... Too bad they didn't start doing that prior verification of service before though because it can take well....... Along time from what I've read here and heard... One of the guys at my unit trying to transfer to reg force infantry (about 2yrs ago) had a lot of trouble with that and decided to tell them to drop the prior verification and then WHAM - he was in like 2 weeks later... I think tha can hold up ppl's files sometimes.... 

Anyway, GOODLUCK!


----------



## mysteriousmind (14 Dec 2006)

R031 Pte Joe

thnaks 


The trouble of all that procedure, is that I told tehm countless of time who to contact on my Cadet support group on the base with the extension...so they new that....and no one reacted upon this info. that is what is just frustrating....

Now I think every thing will go nicely, 

Im preparing for the interview....and at this point I think Ill chnge and ask for my second choice instead of m y first...thus having talked to a few Supply tech. Sin Im hoping to do alot of A class and or B class...They all told me that I had better chance doing so


----------



## Mr. Proulx (19 Dec 2006)

> Which I guess means I'll have to wait till September to start training[/quote
> 
> 
> When i applied i did my medical in March. Had my swearing in ceremony in June then left for course later that month. So dont be so pessimistic.


----------



## fleeingjam (19 Dec 2006)

Well this is a change, not too long ago there would only be "Is anyones else's enrollment going so slow" threads everywhere.

- Syed


----------



## dawson (20 Dec 2006)

wow my first post on here ive been reading this whole forum for the last 2 months though....

anyways i put my application in on November 20Th he said id get a call by the 24Th and they called my work on the 23rd and said can i do my one day processing on DEC 6Th and i said yeah forsure so i went qualified for all trades medical went good and interview went great the LT that interviewed me said if i don't get a call by Jan 8Th call him right away and he`ll take care of it for me. so now I'm just gonna play the waiting game


----------



## gnome123 (22 Dec 2006)

Yea... im going to be waiting for a while. Due to medical forms and i got runners knee from trying to increase my running distance way to fast. O wells.


----------



## AMcLeod (5 Jan 2007)

made first contact back in November went for interview, medical and CFAT 2 weeks later. Three of us went into CFAT test two came out ;D . Needed to get forms filled out by my doctor, so three weeks and $50 later i got my medical forms and all other needed papers to the recruiting office about a week before Christmas. I called them on Jan. 3rd to find out what is going on, they told me that they are waiting for papers back from there head office.       "HURRY UP AND WAIT"


----------



## JBP (23 Jan 2007)

Well some good news to report!

Submitted my Component Transfer to my unit late Dec 2006, CFRC Hamilton recieved my application Jan 11th 2007, called today and spoke with a Cpl who scheduled me for my Interview and Medical Feb 6th 2007, he said so long as nothing goes wrong with my medical and interview, I should be IN by end of the FY 2006, approximately in March! He said it'll probably be quick because I applied for Sig Op and it's an in-demand trade.

Will keep you all posted!

Goodluck,
Joe


----------



## websurfer333 (3 Feb 2007)

I went to the recruitment's center here in Saskatoon this past Thursday (feb 1) and was told before i left to come back on the 6th for all of my tests. (medical,eyes,aptitude and interview) They told me to clear my schedule because its gonna be a long day. I'm just happy to get it done quickly and all at one time.


----------



## Sanchea (10 Feb 2007)

Applied....soon as I handed everything in..they scheduled an appointment....did all my stuff in one day..now I am waitin' for my ERC to be done then someone will either phone me from the Res Unit in town or wherever......how long should the ERC take?


----------



## recruited (18 Feb 2007)

Well i originally applied for reserves force on dec 6 06, then decided id rather go into the regs.........went into the cfrc in vancouver and they said they hadnt even received my res application yet so that kinda reinforced my decision to join the regs, anyway dropped off my application on feb 09, 07...........they told me 2 weeks but i think im gonna give em a call on mon kinda eager to get the testing over with..........


----------



## mysteriousmind (18 Feb 2007)

I'm at a point these day were I almost don't care any more. I know It may sound like whining...but hey its life... 404 days and nothing yet for my transfer...is kind of annoying to my opinion. I hope every one is going faster then me... which is come to think of it...better then the speed of my procedure. 

Have hope every one.


----------



## recruited (20 Feb 2007)

Well I phoned CFRC today, left a message, then got home later and discovered a message from them waiting for me, now im booked for my aptitude test tomorrow morning................yee haw


----------



## Bob Terwilliger (20 Feb 2007)

It seems some things never change. 20 years ago, It took me a year of phone calls, interviews, tests and medicals to get into the regular force. All I can say is be persistant. It's worth it.


----------



## recruited (20 Feb 2007)

Well I went in today and did my cfat............passed and qualified for all trades, it was actually more challenging than I thought..........now I have a Med and Interview on Mar 12 then I was told it could be no more than a week till i get sent to bmq...........Now Im getting excited............


----------



## WinterJet (20 Feb 2007)

I wish my enrollment was going fast. When I put in my application January 22nd I was told I'd be gone at the latest by end of March. I was told earlier I wouldn't be gone until April. Gah.


----------



## JBP (20 Feb 2007)

I called CFRC Hamilton today, said I'm merit listed and my file is in Borden just being reviewed by the Prior Learning Assessment group or whatever it's called. They're to determine if I get to skip BMQ and all that... Said hopefully by end of March I'll be in, but no guaruntees... 

We'll see!!!


----------



## BushmasterBob (20 Feb 2007)

I handed in my application on the 18th of January and they told me to come in on the 22nd for my CFAT.  Passed the Cfat.  I was nearly scheduled the next day for my medical and interview but the guy across from me beat me to the open slot.  Got scheduled for the 7th of Feb for the medical and interview.  All went well cept they found traces of blood and protein in my urine.  Just waiting for my test results from the Dr.   I was told I should be sent off for BMQ mid March  ;D


----------



## CaNaDiAn_GhOsT (21 Feb 2007)

I handed in my application in January of 06, got an interview in march...got sick....got another interview in april....pass cfat and medical except needed documentation from doctors about a previous nervous breakdown (not related) and from an eye Dr. for my vision. I passed as far as mental and physical health goes (with flying colors) but the vision specialist screwed up and put me as a V4 (worst possible vision rating accepted by the CF) so i had to redo that and passed with a V1 (best possible rating). After that I had to get my fingerprints done at the local police station for my reliability check (presecurity clearance) which I ran into problems with, due to some minor offences under the Young Offenders Act. Months later they called me and told me they could let me in if i proved i was reliable, so i sent in papers from my probation officer, court papers detailing the minor offences, and a personal letter explaining what I've learned. In Jan of 07, I got another interview (the first one expired after 6 months), which lasted 5 minutes, and now...30 minutes ago, on Feb 21, 2007, I finally got the call, and am being sworn in tonight at 7:20  ;D.....A whole year and a month!!!


----------



## recruited (14 Mar 2007)

Went in for Med and Interview on mon........passed everything but need a letter from my doc about my generations affliction known as a.d.d or a.d.h.d I had when i was like 6 but they need aletter anyways..........even though about 90% of my generation has it! but thats the only thing holding me back now..........figures


----------



## Tacoman (14 Mar 2007)

Wow it took u guys a long tim wihtin 4 weeks i was in and out ready to go for this mondays BMQ...

Thgey phoned me a week after I put in an app.  and i went for med. cfat. interview  and then a 3 days after i got a phone call asking if i wanted to go.


----------



## JBP (15 Mar 2007)

I almost forgot to update this thread...

Was called March 7th and accepted the offer (of course!) for Sig Op as of March 30th 2007. Report to CFB Borden March 31st 2007!

 ;D


----------



## chalk (15 Mar 2007)

I applied for infantry/armored soldier middle of February through the recruitment office in Vancouver BC, I take my medical,aptitude test, etc. on the 22nd of March in Terrace BC... the process was pretty stream lined in my opinion, but man is it  hard to sleep lately!


----------



## Tacoman (16 Mar 2007)

I kknow how u feel, the night before my tests and stuff i was up till 2 and then had to get up at 5 to go to the recruiter in regina cause i have a 2 hour drive.  I only got like 2 hours of sleep.  The drive was horrible but it was worth it and now coming so close to leaving for bmq i ahve had all resetless nights.  Since i leave in 2 days!


----------



## chappyk (13 Apr 2007)

hey guys:

Its been a while since I last posted, probably at least 2 months.  My application started in January.  I did my aptitude, interview and physical all on the 20th of February and NOW I am reporting to basic on the 18th of JUNE....as a Medical Tech.  Anyone else going then?

I heard as well that I will be taking part in a large swearing in ceremony in Ottawa, have'nt been told when it is yet.


----------



## Pea (13 Apr 2007)

Just a question... but how are you going to Basic on the 18th of January when it is currently the 13th of April?...

I recently swore in as a Medical Tech, but my BMQ begins on the 7th of May.


----------



## chappyk (13 Apr 2007)

Oops..that was a bit of a typo...fixed it in the last post....So ya, off on the 18th of JUNE.  Can't wait....


----------



## stealthylizard (26 Apr 2007)

GRRRR, they can't find my records from my previous service.  The same thing happened the last time I had applied back in 2001.  They are continuing to search, and apologized for any delays.  The recruiter I am dealing with isn't in the office Thursday or Friday, so I might hear back on Monday.  Hurry up.............. wait.


----------



## Ravendusk (2 May 2007)

Yep.

Applied on the 26th, got call and scheduled CFAT for May 4th (8 days later).  We'll see how things go; hopefully I can get my medical and interview done the same day! 

I'm stoked.  ;D


----------



## ksullivan_139 (2 May 2007)

mine was going fast up till booking for my medical.  I submitted my app on 5 march (online), went down to the CFRC to sign the forms on the 8th forgot my references so dropped those off on the 13th. My CFAT was scheduled for 21 March did my interview 22 March and the captain doing my interview said I'm in pending my medical.  Booked my medical that day and the only available date was tomorrow so I'm off to that for 1130 tomorrow then the waiting game truly begins.


----------



## Sixshooter (25 May 2007)

since this is my second time applying (and going) i dont know if that affects the time it takes but i originally had to do my medical back in march, but they didnt have my medical back yet from my original bmq, so they called me may 11th and booked me for my medical and interview on the 14th, and i got my job offer the 16th (my birthday  ;D)

quickest i ever heard of. lol.


----------



## ksullivan_139 (25 May 2007)

So I called the Vancouver CFRC on tuesday to check on the status of my application and the response I got was very promising.  The Leading Seaman I was talking to said that everything is back from CFRG Borden they just need the marks from the math upgrade course I'm taking and once they have those my offer will be generated.  So I guess that means I have to get off my *** and get that course done    I want in now not when I get that done.  Oh well such is life.


----------



## Brooks (26 May 2007)

yeah I'm not sweating for my call been 2 weeks on Tuesday the 29Th they told me it would be about 2-3 weeks to get word back. i guess ill give them a call on the 30Th if nothings come back yet. must not be looking to much for RMS Clerk or Lcis Teck, good thing i put Infantrydown, allways room there, then ill just re-muster to AVN or AVS.


----------



## NJL (27 May 2007)

Brooks said:
			
		

> yeah I'm not sweating for my call been 2 weeks on Tuesday the 29Th they told me it would be about 2-3 weeks to get word back. i guess ill give them a call on the 30Th if nothings come back yet. must not be looking to much for RMS Clerk or Lcis Teck, good thing i put Infantrydown, allways room there, then ill just re-muster to AVN or AVS.



AVN and AVS are also both in-demand trades (not as much as CA/infantry, though)... why not start off doing one of them?


----------



## Brooks (27 May 2007)

the reason i didn't want to start off doing them is because of my father. millitary, ex dragoon, ex strat, ex pickly, ex 408, ex 1 srv Batalion, (few more i cant remember) now teaching rms clerk in barrie ontario, he told me growing up id never make it as infantry, and i want to prove him rong, and one thing he told me when i was 7 years old and ill never forget is "Never give up untill bolth your mind and body shuts down, then you can take a 5 min rest" and thoes words have pushed me threw thick and thin. so i guess it's for the family name since his father was infantry and my great grandfather.


----------



## Brooks (28 May 2007)

OK called into the cfrc today, they told me that my application is under review. (Good thing so now ontario has all my pappers  ) and that in another 2 week i should be hearing from them... why do i not belive them? ... lol :brickwall:


----------



## nihilpavor (28 May 2007)

I sent my electronic application to CRFC Montreal three weeks ago and someone called me a few days later to tell me that my first choice wasn't available and that I should put my 2nd choice as my 1st. I asked him some legitimate questions about this new information and he just answered that someone would contact me soon. Since then nothing... should I call them back?

Thank you.


----------



## Brooks (28 May 2007)

how long has it bin since that phone call of not hearing from them? if it has been around 2 weeks then yes give them a call, they will probly tell you what they told me today, that it's under review i should here something within the next few week's if not call back again to the cfrc, and that they got allot of applications on their desk and that it takes time.  :deadhorse: it could be tha they are missing something from your application. or i could just be thay havn't got around to look at you file.

maby if they get to it and mine soon enough we may even go do are bmq at the same time and place if lucky. wouldn't mind going to bmq with some on i know or meat online.


----------



## nihilpavor (28 May 2007)

Brooks said:
			
		

> how long has it bin since that phone call of not hearing from them? if it has been around 2 weeks then yes give them a call,
> it could be tha they are missing something from your application.
> maby if they get to it and mine soon enough we may even go do are bmq at the same time and place if lucky. wouldn't mind going to bmq with some on i know or meat online.



Yes, a little more than 2 weeks. But it surely isn't because there are documents missing in my application, they have asked me to wait for the list of documents I needed to give them... Sure, I'm a little impatient, but big changes such as these are stressful, as you all know.


----------



## George Wallace (28 May 2007)

:                 :deadhorse: 


Brooks

Look Kid, it is about time you read the Rules for this site, and started to practice for your future in the CF.  Your Spelling, Grammar, sentence structure, are all atrocious.

If you can not learn to post in a legible manner, we will be deleting all of your posts, as no one can read them and they contribute nothing to the site.  They are unsearchable.  They are hard to read.  They are unintelligible.  

If you want to be a "Professional Soldier" you will have to be knowledgeable in the use of the English language.  In the CF, you will also be encouraged to become knowledgeable and proficient in using, not only English, but French as well.  Time to put your education to work.  That or we will delete your posts.

Just a friendly warning........the next will not be.


----------



## Brooks (28 May 2007)

Not a problem, i will work on the grammar and spelling to smooth things out.


----------



## Testify (28 May 2007)

Applied today (Monday) in Kitchener.  He asked me if I could come in tomorrow.  Too short of notice to get work off, so now I'm waiting until June 25 for all my tests and interview.  No biggie, he said if I get through that then I'll be in the September BMQ (Have to wait until my work contract ends Aug 31)

CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## Brooks (28 May 2007)

Congrats Testify... I just with mine would go that fast. I don't mind the wait game, but i hate it when you have to wait for that elusive phonecall. LOL


----------



## nihilpavor (28 May 2007)

Yeah nice job. 

(I feel like my file must be lost in the janitor's closet...)


----------



## Brooks (28 May 2007)

your not the only one who feels like that trust me... i do


----------



## CF_Lifer (31 May 2007)

Ya know, I'd heard cases of "I sat in limbo, until I called the CFRC, and then I had my medical, and interview scheduled for a week later!"
Same thing happened to me! Except when I called, and he asked my particulars "Clarke, Andrew, Regular Force, 031 Infantry", the clerk says "Aren't you loaded for the Militia Co-Op course?" I say "Uhmm...No", and he goes ".......I have to put you on hold for a second" !!
Seems they'd loaded me for a Co-Op course beginning in Sept!! 
I have my Medical, and Interview on the 18th of June. 
Is there anyone with dates roughly around there, who know...roughly...when they'll be loaded for BMQ at CFB St. Jean?


----------



## cameron (3 Jun 2007)

I know the recruiting process has recently seen some major improvements so i'm just wondering, for a Canadian citizen born in a Commonwealth country, say the Caribbean, who's only been living in Canada for three or four years prior to applying, about how long would the recruitment process now take when you factor in overseas security checks etc.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (4 Jun 2007)

Military recruitment drive big success, Hillier says
 Jun 04, 2007 04:30 AM 
http://www.thestar.com/News/article/221192

CALGARY–Applications to the Canadian Forces have swelled amid the backdrop of the dangerous mission in war-torn Afghanistan, the chief of Canada's defence staff said yesterday.

In an address to delegates at the Federation of Canadian Municipalities conference, Gen. Rick Hillier said the military has been "106 per cent successful" in meeting its recruitment target to add more than 12,000 people this spring.

"Just last year we had 25,000 applications of men and women to join us – this year we have 35,000," he said.

The forces' enrolment process has been whittled from "years to days," added Hillier, with 30 per cent of applicants fully enrolled in just five days.

Apparently 30% of peoples enrollment is going really fast!  :


----------



## tech2002 (7 Jun 2007)

I started enrollment may 26, and today I have passed all my tests, and most likely end of August, beginning of September will be sent for BMQ ... whoo..


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (7 Jun 2007)

thats crazy tech! congrats though! any good luck to you


----------



## herseyjh (8 Jun 2007)

I am glad to see that some people are having luck with their recruitment process.  I am happy for them but mad (for me) at the same time as my application drags on.  I suspect when you walk into the recruitment office they must flip a coin and that decides the track your file takes.  Head is right away and tails is years...


----------



## KrissyJ (8 Jun 2007)

I applied the end of March. This past week I just finished my medical, CFAT and interview. I am now on the merit list waiting for a call back which I was told would be in the next two weeks. (Going to BMQ sometime in Aug I was told) I hear a lot of people say the process has been taking far too long. My advice, call them once a week or so to check up on your application. I called when I hadn't heard back in 2 weeks from them and they scheduled me everything for the following week.


----------



## 4400 (11 Jun 2007)

I made a bad judgment call. When asked if you suffer or have a history of depression i checked no because it was so long ago when i was a teenager. I didn't take any meds but i did go into the hospital for a week just to have time to clear my head. I wasn't suicidal and i didn't try anything like that. So in august there coming back up to my town to go over it with me, I don't really know whats going on. The army doc handling my file said they would be getting in touch with a shrink I saw in the hospital. I have made an appointment with my family doctor to have something in writing from him to just explain the whole situation. I realize i did a  dumb move but can anyone let me know what usually happens in situations like this? And can I be banned from ever joining the army?


----------



## KrissyJ (11 Jun 2007)

I just went through that, I actually saw my Family Dr today. Basically they get your family dr to fill out a form answering questions like what happend, are you still being treated etc etc. Its no big deal. If the Dr says all is well then your application goes on. Good Luck!


----------



## CF_Lifer (12 Jun 2007)

I have a feeling the Army keep records of that sort of thing on file. 
Hope everything goes well for you though!


----------



## jm_6412 (12 Jun 2007)

I applied May 8th and have done all tests and inteviews, I just have to wait now to get merited and they told me I may be off mid Aug for Basic so here's hoping!


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (13 Jun 2007)

after waiting all this time to reapply my application has gone super fast! Applied the end of may, got a call two weeks later for medical and interview. Cfat was already completed two years  ago so i breezed by that. Only waitng of the pee test results and an offer! Hoping from BMQ in September!!!!


----------



## Gimpy (13 Jun 2007)

After reading all these experiences of applications going through so fast I'm a little saddened that its taken me this long to even get to the point of being told that my application is being forwarded to the file manager. I applied back in December, completed the CFAT in January and then heard nothing. I called back every week until April when finally they told me that they forgot to send my medical out so after waiting another month for that medical to come back clear I started calling back weekly to check on the progress and now I'm waiting to be merit listed. Its really a bummer that it took this long to get to the point its at now, but hopefully I'll get a job offer soon.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (13 Jun 2007)

gimpy what CFRC were you at? Soemtimes if they have a heavy case load it takes awhile. Believe me until this week I was like you. This has been a three year process that I'm finally eligable to continue. I'm just glad that when I could it went so fast!


----------



## Keebler (13 Jun 2007)

Gimpy said:
			
		

> After reading all these experiences of applications going through so fast I'm a little saddened that its taken me this long to even get to the point of being told that my application is being forwarded to the file manager. I applied back in December, completed the CFAT in January and then heard nothing. I called back every week until April when finally they told me that they forgot to send my medical out so after waiting another month for that medical to come back clear I started calling back weekly to check on the progress and now I'm waiting to be merit listed. Its really a bummer that it took this long to get to the point its at now, but hopefully I'll get a job offer soon.



Hang in there, not everyones enrollments go so fast, mine took 10months from start to offer of employment. Mainly due to the fact my trade was not hiring at the time, so there was no rush till the new fiscal year. That could be the case with your file as well, or just a string of bad luck. Patience is a virtue, even though its hard to sit around and wait when you want something so bad.


----------



## Gimpy (13 Jun 2007)

formerarmybrat23 said:
			
		

> gimpy what CFRC were you at? Soemtimes if they have a heavy case load it takes awhile. Believe me until this week I was like you. This has been a three year process that I'm finally eligable to continue. I'm just glad that when I could it went so fast!



I applied at CFRC Toronto so I could see why they might have a large load with Toronto being such a large city.

[quote author=Keebler]
Hang in there, not everyones enrollments go so fast, mine took 10months from start to offer of employment. Mainly due to the fact my trade was not hiring at the time, so there was no rush till the new fiscal year. That could be the case with your file as well, or just a string of bad luck. Patience is a virtue, even though its hard to sit around and wait when you want something so bad.
[/quote]

The trade I applied for is Combat Engineer and when I applied it was in demand, but now its not and I'm not sure if that might be the reason its taken so long. But it the meantime I've gotten a part time job, so I've been doing all right on keeping my mind busy, but nonetheless its still a tad disheartening when it takes so long to hear back.


----------



## CFR FCS (13 Jun 2007)

Gimpy,
When was your interview? One thing that really slows the whole process down is the telephone reference check the interviewer has to do as part of the interview. If you give contact daytime numbers but these were home numbers and the person works it can be very hard to do a refernce check.  This step must be completed before the file goes to be merit listed.


----------



## Gimpy (13 Jun 2007)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> Gimpy,
> When was your interview? One thing that really slows the whole process down is the telephone reference check the interviewer has to do as part of the interview. If you give contact daytime numbers but these were home numbers and the person works it can be very hard to do a refernce check.  This step must be completed before the file goes to be merit listed.



Well my interview was in the middle of January, and I gave two teachers and a family friend as a reference, but I put down work and home numbers for the teachers. I'd also think that if after a week or so of trying to contact references that they would call me back and ask to provide different references. But with the recent developments I'm feeling a  bit better about the progress the application is making and was told a call would be coming "shortly", so I'm hoping that sometime in the coming week I'll get the job offer.

Another funny sidenote is that its been so long since my interview that the Captain who interviewed me has moved onto a different posting.


----------



## camochick (13 Jun 2007)

I was merit listed the day before they called my reference.


----------



## private_007 (19 Jun 2007)

hey,
i applied somwhre in april 2007......test and interview was on may 10.....medical on 29th of may.
i ran into a debt issue cuz 400 bucks went to collections. The Lieutenant who took my interview told me to show him proof of payment....so i gave him 3 reciepts from last 3 months (april, may, june)....he told me im good to go after that. I also asked him how long will it be for me to expect a call...he said to give it 2 weeks or so.
Now....i called him today just to see how things are goin....but hes on holiday and wont be in office until monday. 

Im wondering.....did anyone here get called within 2-3 weeks after gettin put on merit list to find out if ur in or out?
btw..im a new member on this forum.


----------



## valleygal (30 Jun 2007)

I applied at the end of April and when they reviewed my file they noticed I had written down I had a medical condition that required a daily medication (hypothyrodism) so they did my medical first and I had to get forms filled out, bloodwork etc...and my file had to be sent away for approval. They told me to book my CFAT around 2-3 weeks later, so my medical would be back.  Well, I submitted my application on _April 30_--Medical came back _May 24_, wrote CFAT...got conditional offer (waitted to be meritied) and rec'd my Offer of Employment _June 8_ and got my package in the mail the following week.  So it was quick for me as well. 

So I think you will receive your offer soon...they are busy these days in the recruitting center(s) just keep calling them every week...persistance pays off!


----------



## Brooks (30 Jun 2007)

Well I just got word back from the Edmonton CFRC, after two months of waighting, that I will be doing my CFAT and Interview on the 3rd of july. My medical will be booked shortly after and my file manager told me i should be on BMQ buy the end of Aug early Sept.


----------



## Sixshooter (2 Jul 2007)

im back on for august 13th, a hold up for my credit check but its good now. waiting to be sworn in and im off. cant wait!


----------



## steveb087 (11 Jul 2007)

First post !!

Hi everyone

I sent my papers in last tuesday (july 3rd) and they told me to expect a call in 1 or 2 weeks max, so i'll keep updating my process here.

hope everything goes well


----------



## ksullivan_139 (12 Jul 2007)

Mine went pretty quick which I posted earlier in this thread so I got my conditional offer of employment last week and my real offer of employment on monday now all I'm waiting for is to be sworn in which is on the 16th of August and then I leave for BMQ the 1st of september and BMQ starts the 3rd of september to the 3rd of December.  WoooHooo... NAVY here I come. And it only took me 15 years to decide to get off my ass and do it and only 4 years of being eligible to do it.


----------

